# Camping near Boulder Mountain



## horkingmidget (Jan 8, 2015)

Looking for suggestions on camping spots near Boulder Mountain.

I am planning a trip to Boulder Mountain for a couple of days of fishing and day hikes. I'm looking for suggestions on places to car camp and preferably with bathrooms. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Which side?

Posey Lake on the S. Side provides what you are after and access to the higher lakes. 

Barker complex to the southwest with access to multiple lower lakes including some walk in.

And several FS campgrounds on the east side.

I'd reserve ASAP with the projections of pressure on campgrounds this summer.

Ton of dispersed camping but pit toilets are few and far between.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Wildcat on east side... or down at Lower Bowns lake.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd call the Forest Service office in Loa and see what's open. 

You may be stuck with Lower Browns at this time of year.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

When are you going? Also, what general area are you looking at? 

"The Boulders" is a really big area with unique features in all sections.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Catherder said:


> When are you going? Also, what general area are you looking at?
> 
> "The Boulders" is a really big area with unique features in all sections.


This.

much of Boulder won’t be accessible until June or so


----------



## horkingmidget (Jan 8, 2015)

I plan on going down in early June.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

If the trend keeps up I could see the Boulder "opening up" early this year. Not every lake will be accessible and folks shouldn't mud up the roads but the snow is melting fast. This drought is epic in southern utah:










There is currently only 13" at Sunflower and 8" at Donkey. 

Hope you find a good camp and enjoy your trip.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

so....you want to "fish and hike" somewhere that you can car camp with bathrooms.

You could look at Calf Creek. It's going to be busy, so getting a camp spot could be difficult. 

Some of the other suggestions will really be weather / access dependant. The North Creek lakes (Barkers) and Lower Bowns will depend on road quality (mud). But you could probably get a camp spot at the Pleasant Creek camp ground. I can't say whether Pleasant Creek would be worth fishing, dependent upon runoff.

How 'bout Deer Creek campground out the Burr Trail? Or Wide Hollow? Pine Lake?


----------



## provider (Jan 17, 2011)

Wide Hollow. It is lower and warmer. Fishing is decent and it has bathrooms and showers. It's within a half hour of Posey or Calf Creek. Otter Creek also has restrooms and showers but is further from the hike in lakes.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

For a frame of reference I was there on and around June 22 2019. I was able to drive to the trailhead and backpack into blind lake. I had zero problems with snow, the fishing was great, the mosquito's were not there, and there were only two other people at the lake for the entire trip.

Timing can be everything on the boulders. I went back to blind lake a couple weeks later, around July 5th 2019. The lake was full of people, the fishing was crap, and the mosquito's were out in full force.

If I recall the winter of 2018 was basiclly like this winter so I would imagine that most of the roads will be cleared of snow by the 2nd or 3rd weekend of June this year.

But like the others have said, just call the local forest service office and ask them about conditions.

Also, there is at least one campground a few miles outside of Boulder off the Burr trail road. I think they have toilets and stuff but I certainly would double check.The calf creek campground will also be open but it is a tourist hotspot. I think there is only 15 spots that are first come first serve there.

For sure check out posey lake. From there you could drive to quite a few different lakes and or trailheads depending on your vehicle.

Have fun and goodluck




And because everybody loves pictures and you need some motivation.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

One of the few benefits of droughts is earlier season access.

Regression graphs for Donkey and Sunflower are melting out roughly 2 weeks earlier than normal. They peaked around April 1st. Down to 4" at Donkey and 10" at Sunflower. Doesn't mean roads will be drivable up top but it's been warm and dry in them parts this spring. All could change on a dime but historical trends there may not hold for when it opens up this year. 

Looks like early April was nuts there. Close to 60F at beginning of month at over 10k feet.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Looks like the Boulders got some decent snow out of this last storm. Throws a possible wrench in early access but it's good for the fish! That area was hurting.


----------



## merrykeys (Oct 10, 2021)

I tried to find a suitable place to camp near this mountain, but there was too little flat space. The hills and trees made it impossible to put up a tent and a place for a fire. I decided to choose another place that would help solve this problem. I was lucky enough to find an interesting RV at xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx. It helped me get around more accessible and faster, so there was no problem with camping later on. Everything was solved with the purchase of the RV. I think you know the feeling.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

Get your spam out of here merry keys.

When you say there was no flat land areas on this MTN you are obviously full of it. Boulder MTN is a plateau and it is all flat on top.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I got rid of the link but left the post and took care of merry.....


----------

